
Dear Larry Lessig: Please Don't File Slapp Suits - gavreh
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20200113/18320443724/dear-larry-lessig-please-dont-file-slapp-suits.shtml
======
downerending
SLAPP suits are by definition lawsuits filed against little guys that can't
defend themselves. NYT is not such a defendant.

